# Fav Cichlid



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im wondering what everyones favorite non-piranha fish is they ever owned. my current jack dempsey is without a doubt the best JD i ever owned but overall id do anything to have my breeding pair of oscars back. a red and a tiger oscar i had housed in a 90 gallon tank.

i contribute my love affair for cichlid and eventually piranha and all other fish to the first oscar i ever owned. bulky, messy, overly common as they may be, there is no other fish i have come across quite like an oscar.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

probably my first oscar fish or my current oscar who is quite aggressive towards anything in his tank including my arm


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol really? thats funny. i had a few oscars over the years. ive had some that would just chill and you could actually touch or pet them and they would love it. others that would bite the hell outta the syphon or bump my hands when i was cleaning. 
say what ya want about oscars but you cannot deny the unique personalities of those fish.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

makes me feel bad at some point cus i feel like they are smart fish


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bad for keeping them in captivity?
i look at it like this. oscars are beyond popular. for every one ive owned there are thousands that get crammed into under sized dirty tanks or just neglected. i look at it like this. any fish i own is lucky. they are in damn good hands.

but they are accutely aware of their surroundings, no doubt.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yellow altolamprologus is probally my favorite, really colourful and reminds me of a lionfish. My second favorite is the tiger oscar or brazillian black oscar.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> Yellow altolamprologus is probally my favorite, really colourful and reminds me of a lionfish. My second favorite is the tiger oscar or brazillian black oscar.


im a red fan personally love the solid goldish red they can get


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

brazillian black oscar? is that the original strain of the fish? ive only heard it called marbled or natural oscar. believe it or not thats the only strain i never owned. and the one i always wanted but i can never find them


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Peacock Bass and Ramirezi because of their look and Oscar because of their unique temp...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

yeah...oscar is a badass mf..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

vontehillos (carpintis) 
My guy is turning into a stunner (appreciated Rapps)


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Individual cichlids would have to be my first 2 oscars. Species tank cichlids would have to be my demasoni tank.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats funny, i didnt expect so many oscars. looks like we all miss our oscars lol

funny part is, after reading all these posts im seriously considering setting up a future oscar tank lol


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a picture of my old set up(s) and the fish in both of them I miss like crazy. My favorite fish were my managuensis in the bottom tank, they had amazing color (sorry I dont have a better picture). In the top tank I had three jack Dempsey’s and a bunch of random community fish that the jacks didnt bother. I swear these jacks were the coolest fish as far as temperament, didnt bother any of the fish in there. They were rescues that I got from a guy that use to go into my old job, he said if I didnt buy them he would dump them so I couldnt say no. The male always had a big part of his tail missing. These pictures are about 7 years old now I believe


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

I want my Oscars back


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

awesome pics avatar








those jacks are picture perfect! i had a 30 gallon duel set up before with a jack on the top and breeding convicts on the bottom. i miss em all too

glad to hear u rescued them as well...thank god for people like you


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Central, what would you say is the minimum tank size for a healthy JD for life?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

a 30 gallon will absolutely do

lots of people say 55 minimum but JD's rarely break 10 inches in a tank. obviously the more the better, but ive raised healthy happy JD's for life in 30's.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

My favs are definately Flowerhorns, they have tonnes of persoanity and are total stunners IMO.

Also love the trimacs,devils, texas(carpintas) and Midas

My favs are definately Flowerhorns, they have tonnes of persoanity and are total stunners IMO.

Also love the trimacs,devils, texas(carpintas) and Midas


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

My oscar.
Didn't have a top on my tank (at that time) and he jumped out one night while I was sleeping. He was a solid 10"


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Central said:


> brazillian black oscar? is that the original strain of the fish? ive only heard it called marbled or natural oscar. believe it or not thats the only strain i never owned. and the one i always wanted but i can never find them


Not really sure lol, I seen them at my BigAls last year. They were jet black and the only colour that was on them were the eye spots on their tails which were yellowish. I asked an employee and he said they could be wild oscars from some part of Brazil which makes them all black. In the end I bought one but after 2 years it some how jumped out of my 90 gallon, which still remains a mystery because I had a Glass/Wood canopy. It was pretty sad cause it was my fovourite oscar, when ever I fed him he would try to jump out of the water to grab what ever I held above his tank.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

oscars ruuuuulzzzzzz...yeah....


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

my favorite would have to be lepidiolamprologus nkambae.
the most entertaining is by far my enantiopus kilesa tank


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sapir said:


> my favorite would have to be lepidiolamprologus nkambae.
> the most entertaining is by far my enantiopus kilesa tank











nice fish


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I had a huge oscar that I used to feed lizards and it used to let me pet him... A big tiger oscar... so for the "cichlid" category, he takes the title.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no surprise there. oscars eat ANYTHING
and i loved petting mine when i was cleaning the tank. really cool that a fish could be that docile with its owner


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Central said:


> awesome pics avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words sir, I'm going to have to take some pictures of my current jacks. But they dont have nearly as nice of color as my old ones did but they still look pretty good.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the only cichlids i ever kept were 4 rams in my old 30g fw tank and 2 oscars in my dads big tank. but my fav would be the blue rams. they were small but very colourful and quite active. made a nice addition to the community tank at the time.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

That would definately have to be the male Dovii cichlid I once owned. Great color....


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Oscars and the green terror cichlids, most badass personalities very aggressive

I currently have one GT cichlid and he's growing pretty quick and he's developing a cool personality


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

By far my favorite cichlid had to be my 10" Dovii,he had a really good personality,he used to do a little dance (like an Oscar) for food,I bought him at like 2" and grew him out,he ate everything from pellets to crab chunks.I had to get rid of him because he jumped out of my tank twice(thank God i had rugs on the floor at the time) and survived,he went to my local Musium where he now lives in a 500 gal tank.I have been looking for another ever since but cant find one.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> By far my favorite cichlid had to be my 10" Dovii,he had a really good personality,he used to do a little dance (like an Oscar) for food,I bought him at like 2" and grew him out,he ate everything from pellets to crab chunks.I had to get rid of him because he jumped out of my tank twice(thank God i had rugs on the floor at the time) and survived,he went to my local Musium where he now lives in a 500 gal tank.I have been looking for another ever since but cant find one.


tangledupincichlids has them. I ordered mine from and I was very happy. He was F1.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> By far my favorite cichlid had to be my 10" Dovii,he had a really good personality,he used to do a little dance (like an Oscar) for food,I bought him at like 2" and grew him out,he ate everything from pellets to crab chunks.I had to get rid of him because he jumped out of my tank twice(thank God i had rugs on the floor at the time) and survived,he went to my local Musium where he now lives in a 500 gal tank.I have been looking for another ever since but cant find one.


tangledupincichlids has them. I ordered mine from and I was very happy. He was F1.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you know, thats one cichlid i havent yet owned is an adult dovii. never quite had the tank space available for one. i always considered them the trex of cichlids.


----------

